# Paracord Gypsy Tie on Cheapo Chinese Sling !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been playing around to improve my aim with Chinese slings. I decided to use a paracord small gypsy tie and small tube peg configuration as a stopper I'm using a 1/4x20x7/16 long weld nut as a base for this experiment.

The first pic is what the slingshot looks like when it faces me. The second pic is the sling facing away from me. You can see the tube going through the gypsy tie and then pegged with a piece of tubing on the second pic. I have pulled and yanked as hard as I could to see is anything came loose and so far things are looking good.

I will take this method out in the boonies this weekend and fling some ammo ... .With the little testing I have done this attachment is working out pretty well and gives a very definite aiming point instead of trying to look through the metal fork frame.



















wll


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

What keeps the black cross tube from bending and sliding though the paracord?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue Raja said:


> What keeps the black cross tube from bending and sliding though the paracord?


The gypsy thru hole is very small and the tubes must be pulled through with a string, the small black tube can't be pulled thru, there is not enough room.

wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Side question, is the frame covered in rubber tubing? If so any tips on getting it that far onto the frame and which type of tubing did you use? thanks for any info you can share


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> Side question, is the frame covered in rubber tubing? If so any tips on getting it that far onto the frame and which type of tubing did you use? thanks for any info you can share


Tubing has an ID of .187 and the frame is .250. The secret is coating the inside of the tube with dish soap and spreading it on the frame also.

Once about a half inch is slipped over the frame, grab that end with a dry towel and start working the tubing down the wire frame .... yes it is an ordeal for sure !

Don't remember the code# of the tubing, but I got it at Latex Tubing Supply Co.

wll

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

wll said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Side question, is the frame covered in rubber tubing? If so any tips on getting it that far onto the frame and which type of tubing did you use? thanks for any info you can share
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

wll said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> > What keeps the black cross tube from bending and sliding though the paracord?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out today and shot about 50 or so shots using the paracord mini Gypsy tie and tube stopper. The tubes did not budge at all and I'm pulling hard against the wall with a 500+ elongation on full draw. The tubes are 3050 I believe, sending 5/8" marbles out at a very, very good clip. I closely examined the tubes for wear and as far as I could tell there was none. I VERY much like the fact that I can look down the tubes and get a very clear view of my target.aiming point using this method ----- It is a true OTT shooting machine now, and I like that a lot !

Been practicing anchoring just touching my earlobe - my accuracy is improving leaps and bounds.

Here is another pic of the tie in my shooting hand with my shooting glove (an archery glove that I modified a little).










wll

_


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I just ordered 10 feet of 1/6ID x 1/16W x 3/16 OD black tubing from Latex Tubing.com to use as a rubber stop with use of the Gypsy Tie arrangement. This wall is about .020 thicker than the tubes i use and is pretty tough stuff. ---- Perfect for my application !

wll


----------



## meltonactual (Dec 16, 2019)

wll said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> > What keeps the black cross tube from bending and sliding though the paracord?
> ...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

meltonactual said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Raja said:
> ...


The tube plug I use is 3/16 OD and only 1/16 ID ... it is pretty tough and the gypsy loop is very small, just big enough to get my tubing through when elongated and slipped through.

So far, so good ;- )

wll


----------

